# Fry Size and other fish



## omgPlaty (Mar 15, 2009)

My ammonia and nitrite readings have both been 0 for about a week now. I still have one living fish from the start and he is a fry. He is about the legnth of the tip of my pinky finger to the first joint. Not very big. But, he definelty looks like a platy now, is very active, and eats well. 

I dont want the fry to get eaten. How big should he be before I add more fish?


----------

